# Air canada



## acesta55 (Feb 26, 2014)

Is anyone buyng air canada...or is it the wright time...this company had a great 2013 and 
is inline for a great 2014./..but is it ok at this time????


----------



## Dom (Nov 29, 2013)

Dont do it :concern:


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

I'd like to buy their bonds but as a retail DIY investor can't seem to get access.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

Like Warren Buffet said, buying an airline is the quickest way to become a millionaire. You just start with $10 million dollars before you buy them and very soon you will have $1 million.


----------

